# Fever and rapid breathing in 2 year old



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

My two year old DD developed a fever over the weekend. It's been between 100-102 degrees. She seems tired and a little irritable during the day, but at night she breathes really quickly - like 55 breaths per minute. Her coloring is fine when this happens and she doesn't seem uncomfortable. When she's awake, her breathing is normal. She doesn't have a runny or stuffy nose.

We took her to the doctor yesterday - no strep, no ear infection. The doctor was zero help about the breathing. He just said to take to the ER if she starts turning blue. (Gee, I wouldn't have thought of that....







: )

We haven't given her anything besides vit. C.
Any idea why she's breathing like this?


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthcore* 
My two year old DD developed a fever over the weekend. It's been between 100-102 degrees. She seems tired and a little irritable during the day, but at night she breathes really quickly - like 55 breaths per minute. Her coloring is fine when this happens and she doesn't seem uncomfortable. When she's awake, her breathing is normal. She doesn't have a runny or stuffy nose.

We took her to the doctor yesterday - no strep, no ear infection. The doctor was zero help about the breathing. He just said to take to the ER if she starts turning blue. (Gee, I wouldn't have thought of that....







: )

We haven't given her anything besides vit. C.
Any idea why she's breathing like this?


A fever increases the body's metabolic demands. Temp goes up, heart rate goes up, which in turn speeds up the respiratory rate. You also tend to breathe more shallow when you are sick and not feeling well. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I've seen that many times in kids that are sick and have a fever. I don't think it's very worrisome.

Make sure she gets liquids or bm every few hours during the night.

Hope she feels better soon. The fever will take care of the virus. (I guess that's what it is.)


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

She's feeling much better today. Thanks for your replies. I'm so glad it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

For future reference the real red flags with breathing are 1) wheezing 2) inability to speak well because of breathng problems 2) abdominal contractions when struggling for breath (stomach distends out when struggling for breath). Numbers 2 and 3 require immediate medical attention (ER).


----------

